# Uncorned beef question



## legend_018 (Mar 17, 2011)

Please Please tell me what I want to hear. LOL LOL
So last minute here - bought some corned beef (beef briskett) at the butcher section of Hannaford. Making a UNCORNED BEEF Dinner. 

The recipe I'm following has this dry rub/paste you put on it the night before.
It's 11:30am right now and I'm serving this tonight.

am I ruining the entire dish by not following the instructions for the rub?
Is it worth putting the rub on it for a couple of hours?

BULK OF the cooking recipe is here:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Combine beer and juice. Top brisket  with onion, and surround with beets. Pour in 1 1/2 cups beer mixture.  Bake, covered with parchment-lined foil, basting occasionally, until  tender, 3 hours to 3 hours 15 minutes.

​


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 17, 2011)

Your recipe is usually made with a fresh brisket rather than a corned one so the taste will be different.  Put the rub on ASAP and continue with the recipe.  I'd leave out any added salt because a corned beef can be salty.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 17, 2011)

legend, i would rub it, wrap itin plastic - or better vacu-seal it if you have one, then put it on a plate or in a container and add some weight to the top the help press the rub into the meat, if only for a few hours. i'd also up the amount of salt a bit in the rub to help it work a bit quicker.

hth.

happy st. pat's day, btw.


----------



## legend_018 (Mar 17, 2011)

sorry I just bought a regular beef brisket at hannaford. It isn't corned. It's angus chuck flat cut beef brisket. Are there any changes with what you said knowing this?

Thanks - Happy Saint Patricks Day!!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 17, 2011)

Just rub the rub and go ahead fallow the recipe. Do not worry about keeping it overnight. You'll be fine, just make sure it is well-well done. Brisket is very tough, but if cooked long enough is delicious.


----------



## legend_018 (Mar 17, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Just rub the rub and go ahead fallow the recipe. Do not worry about keeping it overnight. You'll be fine, just make sure it is well-well done. Brisket is very tough, but if cooked long enough is delicious.



so 350 at the 3 1/2 hours seems decent?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 17, 2011)

legend_018 said:


> so 350 at the 3 1/2 hours seems decent?




Yes it does.  It's done when you can easily stick a fork in it.  If you have an instant read thermometer, cook it to 190 F. internal temperature.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 17, 2011)

Depends on how big your brisket is. I would cook at a lower temperature, but longer.


----------

